# Wigan cat show 14/3/2009



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Is any one going to the show next saturday as always looking to meet up with new peeps.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Would there be more than the 20 cats if that I saw today lol and had to pay to get in there were more stalls than cats .


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What show was that then??

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol thats what i was just going to ask lol


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

20 cats lol we will all be coming home with rosettes then!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It was a specialist breed show, Abys, I think!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O yes, that would be the one. If it was really that small perhaps they should consider coming in with one of the other breed clubs next year, like they did in 2008 (when they had 34 abyssinians - so the OP's estimate for today may not have been very far out!)

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah be a good idea


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> O yes, that would be the one. If it was really that small perhaps they should consider coming in with one of the other breed clubs next year, like they did in 2008 (when they had 34 abyssinians - so the OP's estimate for today may not have been very far out!)
> 
> Liz


They were one of the 5 clubs who combined before and normally had their show at Easter but decided they didn't want to move date and venue with the other clubs when they combined for the show at Stoneleigh in January.

Their choice and if they can afford it then why not have a small intimate breed show?

Costs wise I think it must be dire but we'll see if they come back in with the other breeds next year!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

They wanted to go on their own after being together with the other small breed clubs for several years.



lizward said:


> O yes, that would be the one. If it was really that small perhaps they should consider coming in with one of the other breed clubs next year, like they did in 2008 (when they had 34 abyssinians - so the OP's estimate for today may not have been very far out!)
> 
> Liz


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Well still hoping to get to the wigan cat show but as I have just come back from crufts the bitch litter sister to my rogue ( I bred the litter ) came 2nd in her class so I am very pleased .what a day  put it in the dog bit.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Where is it held in wigan and what time can you see the cats
Hi sorry just found it ( must take more water with my drink lol )


----------

